# Frog's enclosure



## Firedrake (May 15, 2011)

Ok so my partner has finally settled on that I can get a frog  Just wondering how you guys keep yours, they'll only be GTF's so whats the simplest setup?


----------



## TaraLeigh (May 15, 2011)

'Only' GTF =[.....
I keep mine in a tall glass enclosure donning a hooded UV light, inside contains live plants, various size rocks and pebbles on many-a-level, branches, tiles, submersible water heater and filter, marble slabs, various greenery, a rain function and constant pump/waterfall. Then obviously treated water and the frogs themselves. I feed them crickets, wood beetles, flies, pinky mice/rats and the occasional odd moth/various bugs. Am I missing anything?


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (May 15, 2011)

im new to frogs. i find exo terra vivariums great. my one still needs some work to be done. pebels on the ground and the bottom filled with water make sure there is plenty of things for your frogs to climb out of the water on. im going to put a fogger in mine aswell to easily manage humidity, along with a filter, just to be safe.






can anyone see the image first time using photobucket to upload


----------



## dangles (May 15, 2011)

might work better

http://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac161/liamb561/026.jpg[/IMG ]

is the code without the space at the end

looks like u copied and pasted from the url bar in your internet browser, click the img code to the right of the photo then paste directly into your post


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (May 15, 2011)

thanks yeah i just copied and pasted never uploaded a photo by link before.


----------



## dangles (May 15, 2011)

no probs we all started somewhere


----------



## Firedrake (May 16, 2011)

Well considering I'm aiming for a snake and working up from frogs, 'only' GTF kinda summed it up lol. Sounds like you have everything covered, our friends keep them in just an aquarium with a live plant and some water and a camp-light on the outside and feed crickets. I'm just wondering do they need heat or anything else?


----------



## TaraLeigh (May 16, 2011)

Firedrake said:


> Well considering I'm aiming for a snake and working up from frogs, 'only' GTF kinda summed it up lol. Sounds like you have everything covered, our friends keep them in just an aquarium with a live plant and some water and a camp-light on the outside and feed crickets. I'm just wondering do they need heat or anything else?



Fair enough. Yeah I have the aquarium heater set at 26-28. They need heat, humidity and calcium. There is ALOT of information everywhere on keeping them though. Easy search engine will bring up alot. You don't need me =p


----------

